# Engine rpm TDI vs CTD



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm only 300 miles into my CTD. Last car was a Jetta TDI I turned in on the buy back program. One of the first big differences I notice is the 1.6L in the CTD with a 9 speed auto is able to turn about 1800-1850 rpm at 70mph. In the TDI with a 6 speed DSG that'd be 2750rpm. By 80mph it would be going 3K rpm. 
I think the lower rpm is a big part of the improved fuel economy. 

I'm very much looking forward to my first fuel up to see what kind of mileage I get with every day driving. And we have a road trip planned over the holiday weekend so I'll be able to see a best case mileage soon as well.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats on the new CTD! 

I made the jump from an '09 TDI to a '14 Gen 1 CTD a couple months ago and noticed similar RPM comparisons between the VW DSG and Gen 1 Aisin diesel trans. It always seemed to me like the VW could have easily handled either a taller 6th gear or an additional 7th gear because the TDI had the torque to handle it. Chevy on the other hand has done a better job of matching what the diesel motors (both Gen 1 and Gen 2) can handle at highway speeds. 

In my limited experience so far that difference has been translating to about a 10% fuel economy improvement over the TDI/DSG combo. Sounds like you are seeing similar results with the smaller Gen 2 diesel with the 9-speed. Glad to hear that, Chevy should gain many more 'converts' as VW TDI owners take the buyout and make the leap. 

Can't beat the diesel driving experience, especially on the open road.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Congrats on the new car!


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I sold back an '09 Jetta TDI with the DSG. I agree that the highway RPM seemed too high in the VW. But I do miss flogging the DSG. That transmission just didn't seem to mind at all being driving really hard.

Congrats on the new car. You won't be disappointed with the fuel economy.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the Cruze family


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

KyleB said:


> I'm only 300 miles into my CTD. Last car was a Jetta TDI I turned in on the buy back program. One of the first big differences I notice is the 1.6L in the CTD with a 9 speed auto is able to turn about 1800-1850 rpm at 70mph. In the TDI with a 6 speed DSG that'd be 2750rpm. By 80mph it would be going 3K rpm.
> I think the lower rpm is a big part of the improved fuel economy.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to my first fuel up to see what kind of mileage I get with every day driving. And we have a road trip planned over the holiday weekend so I'll be able to see a best case mileage soon as well.


Interesting, I had a 2013 TDI JSW in manual and I don't remember my 70 mph tach as being nearly that high. I think it was a fuzz under 2000 rpm, reading the tach isn't exactly precise. Now the manual did have a taller 6th gear which is one of the considerations in my purchase. Of course there are very few hill where I live.


----------



## swedgemon (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey KyleB, Which dealer sold you your CTD? I recently bought a '14 from Shottenkirk - it has been a positive dealer experience, so far. I am down in Madison County on a gravel road and usually do all my own maintenance, but I am interested in keeping my ear to the ground regarding local dealers. Best of luck to you and your CTD !!


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

swedgemon said:


> Hey KyleB, Which dealer sold you your CTD? I recently bought a '14 from Shottenkirk - it has been a positive dealer experience, so far. I am down in Madison County on a gravel road and usually do all my own maintenance, but I am interested in keeping my ear to the ground regarding local dealers. Best of luck to you and your CTD !!


Karl's in Ankeny. Fine experience but I'm pretty easy to take care of. I walked in knowing exactly what I wanted. They only had to follow instructions. We'll see how they do in the service department.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Interesting, I had a 2013 TDI JSW in manual and I don't remember my 70 mph tach as being nearly that high. I think it was a fuzz under 2000 rpm, reading the tach isn't exactly precise. Now the manual did have a taller 6th gear which is one of the considerations in my purchase. Of course there are very few hill where I live.


I have a Holden Cruze diesel automatic and at 110kph (68mph) it is at 1750rpm, where maximum torque starts. With VVT it holds that maximum torque till 2750rpm.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats, the cruze and pretty much all road cars these days could use even taller final drive. If they are serious about fuel mileage.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Aussie said:


> I have a Holden Cruze diesel automatic and at 110kph (68mph) it is at 1750rpm, where maximum torque starts. With VVT it holds that maximum torque till 2750rpm.


The Volkswagen TDI that I owned started it's torque curve lower than that but then it probably topped out quicker. Quick at a start or passing at lower speeds.


----------



## Scongiundi (May 4, 2017)

Interesting, I always thought the DSG and manualtransmission for the TDIs were geared identically for top gear. I own a ’13 Jetta TDI, and I’m around 1900RPM at 70mph. I have averaged 50mpg overthe life of the car, and can consistently get 700 miles on a tank.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> The Volkswagen TDI that I owned started it's torque curve lower than that but then it probably topped out quicker. Quick at a start or passing at lower speeds.


The torque starts lower, that is maximum torque I quoted. The computer won't allow any lower than 1,500rpm in any gear except 1st.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Scongiundi said:


> Interesting, I always thought the DSG and manualtransmission for the TDIs were geared identically for top gear. I own a ’13 Jetta TDI, and I’m around 1900RPM at 70mph.I have averaged 50mpg overthe life of the car, and can consistently get 700 miles on a tank.


My Jetta TDI was '09...There could be a difference between 09 and 13 models. As I recall, my TDI ran about 2000 RPM at 65 mph. After 183,000 miles lifetime avg was 42.1 mpg. 

After 3,000 miles, my 2014 CTD is doing avg 44.5 mpg, same driver, same driving style, same conditions and highways. I'm sure the new Gen 2 will do even better with the 9-speed.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Aussie said:


> The torque starts lower, that is maximum torque I quoted. The computer won't allow any lower than 1,500rpm in any gear except 1st.


Aussie we are talking about to entirely different brands of vehicles, apples and oranges that both burn diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Aussie we are talking about to entirely different brands of vehicles, apples and oranges that both burn diesel.


We have the Jetta TDI here as well, does the fact I live in a different country make my input any less valid. The Australian Cruze and the US one aren't really all that different. Power and torque are not all that far apart and we all like our cars. The main problem with the DSG transmission is that at bumper to bumper crawling speeds the clutches are easily burnt out, but on the highway they are brilliant.


----------

